# Shooting the Stickbow



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## chief 53 (Nov 23, 2007)

Excellent book, and a fine present any time of the year!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

Thanks, I'm just glad that folks are still finding it helpful.

Happy New Year to you too! 

:darkbeer:

Viper1 out.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Thank you, Viper1. My copy stays loyaly beside my reading throne :wink: and is well read and constantly used as a problem solver. Happy New Year and may our Country's Leaders consider our future and not their bank accounts!


----------



## littlelefty (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool! I asked for this book for Christmas. Didn't get it because I check email and would have seen the order confirmation. I got some cash from the kids instead to purchase it, and did, yesterday off of Amazon. Can't wait to get it and start reading.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Just ordered one myself. Cant wait for it to show up.


----------



## 8nbow52 (Jan 1, 2010)

Just received my copy............Viper, this is excellent!!!! Thanks, it's gonna help me! :set1_applaud:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

Thanks again, OK, cat's out of the bag ... 

There is a 2nd Edition coming out, with any luck possibly next month. I just sent the "final" (I hope) manuscript to the publisher and am waiting for a hard copy proof to sign off on. Barring any "formatting" errors, it might be out next month.

OK, here's the scoop. There were a number of typos in the first edition, pretty much on par with what you see in my posts. Not serious stuff, just annoying. (Most were noted on the errata page of my web site.) So I figured it was time to fix them. In addition I've added about 40 pages of enhancements and upgraded a number of pictures and diagrams that didn't reproduce as well as I would have liked. The overall look, feel and price of the book will be exactly the same.

Now, once the 2nd Ed is released, I'll post a PDF file on my website containing all of the changes. It will be free to download to anyone who wants it. I'll also post a few other PDF files that you might find helpful (still working on those). The guys who have the first edition really don't need to run out and get the "new" one, but don't let me stop you if you want to ... 

Question for the guys who have the first edition.

I've had a number of people ask about a hard cover copy. The publisher can do a "case bound" edition, similar to a college text book, but it will be in 7x10" format, not the 8.5x11" format of the soft cover. The problem with that is that the text and illustrations will be about 20% smaller. Too small for my old eyes, so I decided against it. Just curious how many people would be interested in that? The cost would be 5 or 6 bucks over the of the soft cover and available ONLY from the publisher, not Amazon or archery distributors. (That way we can keep the price down.)

Wadda ya think?

Viper1 out.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I just want to say what a terrific book this is. There is a TON of information in this easy to read 'Archery Text Book'. It is well written and can be applied to many levels of Archers from beginners to Intermediates. The book covers basics for several disciplines of recurve shooting (barebow and Olympic styles). I consider this a Must Read for any newbe that wants to start right and become proficient as quickly, painlessly and inexpensive as possible. Thanks Viper for putting the time and effort into this book....I've said this several times but it rings very true......This is the best $20 I have ever spent on archery.


----------



## Greenarrow1 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Book*

I also bought viper's book and find it an invaluable tool in my quest for consistent accuracy with traditional bow and arrow.
Thanks Viper.


----------



## deertracker (Aug 4, 2006)

This one is on my list to buy. I would definitely get a hardcover if that was an option.


----------



## warrenpeace (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought this book as well after seeing it recommened on AT after just reading the first 3 chapters I improved greatly. Now if it will just warm up so I can get some real shooting practice in.


----------



## shamus005 (Jan 24, 2009)

> Just curious how many people would be interested in that? The cost would be 5 or 6 bucks over the of the soft cover and available ONLY from the publisher, not Amazon or archery distributors. (That way we can keep the price down.)


I'd buy one. Heck, I'd but your book if it was printed on a piece of bark. 

A review of shooting the stickbow; in case some of you have not bought the book yet.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I've just ordered the 1st edition, but would gladly order a hardcover of the 2nd.

Actually, I'd be willing to re-page the content to the new trim size if you'd be interested in that.

William


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

William - 

Thanks for the offer! The problem with re-paging the book to fit the smaller format is the number and size of the illustrations and charts, there are over 600! Getting the pics to fit in with the text without leaving a lot of dead space was one of the most tedious parts of making this work. Using the same font size on a 7x10" format, while keeping the illustrations clear enough would bring the page count well over 500. That too would raise the price, and I want to keep it affordable. 

As much as I'd personally like to see it in hard cover, not sure if it would really serve the purpose of getting the information out there. 

I'm looking at samples of it in the reduced format as we speak (type), and while it's readable, it's a strain for us older types.

Thanks again and I haven't ruled a case bound edition out yet, so I may be in touch.

Viper1 out.


----------



## High Plains (Feb 29, 2008)

Viper,

I think it's a great thing that you are providing the updates to the second edition on the web site, I'll have those printed out and with the book which by the way sits on my little lounge table by my Beer-tender :darkbeer: for constant reference. keep up the good work and thanks.

JD


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, making charts and figures fit into place can be a pain (I've only ever had them all fall naturally into place once, for a single chapter in a textbook, and I've been doing page composition for over three decades, on projects which have ranged up into thousands of pages and tens-of-thousands of figures (incl. chemistry diagrams or math equations)).

Another alternative would be to leave some unbound copies which could then be bound by hand by a company like Kreps Bookbinding:

http://krepsbookbinding.com/

I'd be willing to purchase an unbound copy to bind myself by hand.

Or, look into having a library binding done:

http://www.librarybinding.com/for-librarians.php

William


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Reviving the dead!!!!!

I have had Vipers book for about 3 months and only thumbed thru it. His style is closer related to the style I brought over from the compound side of the house. I was shooting very well I believe once I got everything tuned up. But alas over the last 5 months or so I have been fiddling with my style because I was shooting the wrong style for hunters ( note the sarcasm) I have effectively ruined my shootimg and can not shoot for nothing anymore.. So thru frustration I went to a 1 hr lesson from a local FITA shooter who brought to light my obvious form flaws. Jack teaches the B.E.S.T. Method abut geared to Hunting /3D. He helped guide me back to my original form of 9 months ago. I am back to a more solidified technique , so will be referring to Vipers book some more as it is similar to jacks methods.

All of that was to say ..... You may think since your a hunter this is not for you, and I am here to say this is just good solid form. Take the principals and make it wok for you.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

What makes people think that 'shooting the stickbow' is only for target shooters? Good form is good form, good tuning is good tuning - does not matter the intended target.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Center,

Im not sure other than like I was thinking that target form would be different that hunting form. After wrecking my shooting and scores by trying to get more "fluid" I.e. hill and asbell swings and the like I realized I am not that talented and need to stick with good solid form. More static per'se. Now on moving targets it's different, I guess I'm not thinking it thru. 

But since taking two 30 min backyard form sessions I am back on track and liking it. Now Monday I have a shoot so I'm looking for a 240-260


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh the shoot is an indoor 3d to 25 yards. Shootimg thru fences and rear facing seated shots and the like, so if I can avg an 8 (240) I'm happy.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Is this available as an e-book or anything similar?


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

CFGuy said:


> Is this available as an e-book or anything similar?


Dont believe so. Would be nice though (hint, hint)


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

CF -

Sorry, no e-book in the works. Author's prerogative, and no, I don't do face book either... 

Viper1 out.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Viper1 said:


> CF -
> 
> Sorry, no e-book in the works. Author's prerogative, and no, I don't do face book either...
> 
> Viper1 out.


Would cut down production costs as well as customer costs, might make more money due to convenience of downloading it too  but I understand, integrity comes first. Seems like the kind of thing you're "supposed" to read on paper anyway. Upside is it can't be pirated . I'll have to see if I can find a copy around here. And by the way, while I have facebook and use it for communication and business, I hate it more than words can say.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

The bathroom is the classroom!

Much of my education spanning many subjects and hobbies is dependent upon a well-stocked print library within handy reach when performing the necessary duties of biological expulsion. 

And, for all you techies in a pinch, try finishing your business with an E-book ... ain't gonna happen! (Man, I miss those Sears catalogs.)


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Thin Man said:


> *The bathroom is the classroom!*
> 
> Much of my education spanning many subjects and hobbies is dependent upon a well-stocked print library within handy reach when performing the necessary duties of biological expulsion.
> 
> And, for all you techies in a pinch, try finishing your business with an E-book ... ain't gonna happen! (Man, I miss those Sears catalogs.)


Great quote, I have learned much from my bathroom sessions. Hahaha and I too miss those catalogues!


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

CFGuy said:


> Would cut down production costs as well as customer costs, might make more money due to convenience of downloading it too  but I understand, integrity comes first. Seems like the kind of thing you're "supposed" to read on paper anyway. Upside is it can't be pirated . I'll have to see if I can find a copy around here. And by the way, while I have facebook and use it for communication and business, I hate it more than words can say.


I asked that on another thread.

My interest in it is that you can then have it in your computer and do a Kindle search to find a specific topic.

Can't do that with a real book.

Be nice if he got it available for Kindle soon......I'd buy it again to have it on this computer for easy reference.


----------



## Blackhawk74 (Mar 30, 2017)

And 5 years later, I just bought the .pdf


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys -

Wow, old thread!
ebook(s) came out a few years ago, pretty much for any platform. 
I'm still not a fan...

Viper1 out.


----------



## Blackhawk74 (Mar 30, 2017)

I'd much rather have a physical copy but I wanted it NOW  I'm only ~6 months into (pure) archery - with my own equipment - and I really struggle with the puzzle that is making sense of all the variables that factor into a good shot and tight groupings. I've been trying to piece it together from here and there but I felt like wanting information that isn't fractured into tiny bits... from what I can tell, I'll be happy with my purchase here: So thanks for that!!!

By the way _"While that may be possible in certain adults with equal acuity, it’s highly unlikely unless the
individual is very determined – I’ve certainly never seen it happen."_

At 43, I can flick a switch to change eye dominance. I always could. But it requires my brain (weird things, those brains) to maintain some sort of tension.


----------



## Fingershooter67 (Apr 4, 2017)

Good read...!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Wow, somebody dug this up from 8 years ago! Still the best text going on learning to shoot and tune a stickbow.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

I read it a month ago on my wife's kindle. In the process of reading it again. Usually need to read things twice to really remember. ...... the book has really helped me, and Thankyou. The pics showed up tiny on that damn electric book though. Lunger


----------



## bbrummon (May 16, 2008)

I only purchased 3 copies, one for me, one for my son and one for my son in law. 

Thank you for a great book!

Bob


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

One of the very few books that have received a solid 5-star rating on Amazon.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

lunger 66 said:


> I read it a month ago on my wife's kindle. In the process of reading it again. Usually need to read things twice to really remember. ...... the book has really helped me, and Thankyou. The pics showed up tiny on that damn electric book though. Lunger


Lost count of how many times I have read and reread that book and or parts of it. First place I go when something goes haywire with my shooting and I can't get it sorted out.


----------



## tcurrin (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello,

Got my copy on Monday and haven't been able to put it down. I really wish I had this years ago when I was starting. 

By the way Viper1, you and I got our first bows the same way; selling cards. Mine was a yellow fiberglas 30 lb draw one piece. I loved that bow.

Thanks for documenting your knowledge and sharing it with everyone.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

The cost is very affordable for this book......well worth the moola.........


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

I thumb through my copy all the time. Chock full of fun reading.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

tc -

Yup, yellow and solid glass! I think we had the same bow, Stemmler, right? 

Viper1 out.


----------



## tcurrin (Mar 28, 2017)

I believe it was. As a youngster that 30 lb draw was a challenge at times....but great fun. As corny as it sounds, I still get that feeling when I shoot a bow.


----------

